# RUMOR CONTROL - ANCHOR MARINE IN SAN ANTONIO IS NOT GOING OUT OF BUSINESS



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

ANCHOR MARINE IN SAN ANTONIO IS *NOT* GOING OUT OF BUSINESS.

REPEAT THEY ARE *NOT* GOING OUT OF BUSINESS AND THE RUMOR IS FALSE.

Spoke with the asst. Mgr this morning and they are business as usual.. On site new boat stock is lower than normal, but other than that, they are doing fine. :dance:


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

BUMP...


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

why the bump


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I heard that they were selling all their boats for 1/2 off tomorrow!


----------



## milagro (Dec 4, 2004)

It's buy one, get one free. :rotfl:


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

redfishandy said:


> why the bump


So this post is seen... (couldn't you figure that out on your own?) :slimer:

There have been several (false) "reports" that they were "closing their doors in a week" and rumors like that are not good. Especially in today's market.

Anchor has always been good to me and many others here in the area.

'Nuff Said....


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

So 99% of us who hadn't heard the rumor now know.


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

AND........Jerry Jones says that Wade Phillips job is safe this season.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Slimshady said:


> So 99% of us who hadn't heard the rumor now know.


Exactly! :biggrin::rotfl::rotfl::biggrin:

Houston/Austin/Dallas folks have a lot of good dealers. We don't have so many here in the San Antonio area... Anchor is one of those good ones. No affiliation, just my experience.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I promise you if a boat business is going out of business it will not be annouced till the day they close the gates. Trust me I know.


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

*really*



ReelWork said:


> So this post is seen... (couldn't you figure that out on your own?) :slimer:
> 
> There have been several (false) "reports" that they were "closing their doors in a week" and rumors like that are not good. Especially in today's market.
> 
> ...


 have you tried to buy a new yamaha from them latley????:work:


----------



## Red2424 (Sep 16, 2009)

redfishandy said:


> have you tried to buy a new yamaha from them latley????:work:


Nose, you should know we just sold you some yamaha parts and sold a NEW motor to one of your New Water Boat customers.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I haven't, but I know of several that have recently... To include a cherry Pathfinder 2400 Tourney with a 300 Offshore. 

And so we're clear, this post is based on what Anchor mgmt told me - so I don't back any of this up personally, but relaying what I was told (by them). 

Regardless, I would hate it if any dealer in the area closed down. That means more unemployment for folks - some of which are in a very tough industry and that's all they know and let's not forget about good ole competition to keep people honest! It's also variety... And some of these places have GREAT mechanics and service departments which really is the backbone of most shops.


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

NOSE ?? hope all is well with yall!!!!!


----------



## illusion express (Aug 24, 2009)

*Anchor Marine and noses*



ReelWork said:


> Exactly! :biggrin::rotfl::rotfl::biggrin:
> 
> Houston/Austin/Dallas folks have a lot of good dealers. We don't have so many here in the San Antonio area... Anchor is one of those good ones. No affiliation, just my experience.


Good or Bad I hate to see any boat dealer close shop. Especially one that has to overcome the negatives of previous owners. But to fall into alot of the same pitfalls is not good either. Treat your customers like REPEAT customers and they will be loyal to you. If not, before to long you will not have any customers. Good luck Tony ! ! ! 
P.S ( I think your nose is sexy ANDY)


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Drove by today and it looks like it is all over but the shouting match, **** shame.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Bottom Finder said:


> Drove by today and it looks like it is all over but the shouting match, **** shame.


Yep.... Wait, what's that shouting I hear?


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

Regardless, I would hate it if any dealer in the area closed down. That means more unemployment for folks - some of which are in a very tough industry and that's all they know and let's not forget about good ole competition to keep people honest! It's also variety... And some of these places have GREAT mechanics and service departments which really is the backbone of most shops.[/QUOTE]

I agree! and it gets tougher each year, with the pricing the really big dealers get from the factory's give to BIG dealers, over smaller dealers to get them out of the factory's inventory. 
There were dealers were closing like crazy last year, with credit company's bailing out on floor planning, and banks tightening up credit to dealers and consumers. Then a always slow time from now till spring, but the Cost are still the same to stay open. I do not Know Tony, from Anchor Marine, other than called about a couple motors last year I had sales on, but could not get from the Factory, But hate to see any boat shop get rumors spread, competition or not, or any shops go out of business, when it happens the consumers are hurt the most!!


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Bad time of the year for folks to be out of work,hope all is well.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

True Dat!! LOL, that is spot on. :tongue:

I hope the best for all involved.



whistlingdixie said:


> I promise you if a boat business is going out of business it will not be annouced till the day they close the gates. Trust me I know.


----------



## bullet1 (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.kens5.com/news/EWTK-pays-another-visit-to-Anchor-Marine-108804149.html

i would know what i was talking about before i posted-Nuff Said


----------



## jhauling (Mar 14, 2008)

Anchor Marine is piece of *****. I am still trying to get my boaters identification card for the shallowsport and TPW told me they hadn't recieved anyinfo on my paperwork. They told me that they were looking into that dealership cause their were multiple stories like mine, but the place had closed down. I hope they paid James Newbold his money & hoping Toney gets whats coming to him. He may need a soap on a rope for christmas.AS of 8-03-2010 still no registration, and was told by TPW they did not recommend to use my boat as is. So I basically bought a Shallowsport that TPW does not recommend me using cause of those arses!


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

ReelWork said:


> ANCHOR MARINE IN SAN ANTONIO IS *NOT* GOING OUT OF BUSINESS.
> 
> REPEAT THEY ARE *NOT* GOING OUT OF BUSINESS AND THE RUMOR IS FALSE.
> 
> Spoke with the asst. Mgr this morning and they are business as usual.. On site new boat stock is lower than normal, but other than that, they are doing fine. :dance:


Thanks for clarifying that rumor. Just sayin. Merry Christmas.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

They've been going downhill ever since James left...


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

willsoonbfishin said:


> Thanks for clarifying that rumor. Just sayin. Merry Christmas.


Think we all know what's coming for Anchor so don't be an arse... Just sayin.

Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

I think it has allready happened


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

redfishandy said:


> I think it has allready happened


Think you're right... I've heard one fella went to New Water/Pro Line.

Wishing the best for those families affected.


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

nope not right


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Someone already beat me to it. Thought this better than a bump.

 
http://www.kens5.com/news/consumer/eyewitness/EWTK-pays-another-visit-to-Anchor-Marine-108804149.html
by Gary Cooper / KENS 5
kens5.com
Posted on November 17, 2010 at 7:10 PM
Updated Thursday, Nov 18 at 11:36 AM

SAN ANTONIO - Last month, we told you about a woman who had a bad consignment deal with a local boat dealer. Since that story aired, Barry found two other people who have the same issue with Anchor Marine.
One of those people is James Newbold. Newbold loves to fish. But last May, he had a heart attack and realized his boat was too much, so he put it on consignment with Anchor Marine. Three months later, Newbold has yet to see one dime.
"About a month later, the middle of August, they sold the boat for $18,000. I think about it a lot. I worry about it a lot," Newbold said. "It's literally making me sick."
James Bryant is quite a fisherman himself. Back in Sept. 2008, Bryant caught a monster bass and won a prized boat. But, he didn't need it, so he put it on consignment at Anchor Marine. Almost two years later, Bryant was still being told the boat hadn't sold. However, he heard through the grapevine that it had.
"I showed up one Thursday morning with a buddy of mine and said, 'Tony [Alvarez], I think I'm just going to sell my boat on my own.' And he says, 'Well, your boat's not here. It's been sold, but we're going to get you your money,'" Bryant said.
Anchor Marine then gave Bryant a check for $23,000, but asked him to not cash it for a week. Two weeks later, the check bounced. Twice.
Bryant then went to the Bexar County District Attorney's Office. 
Barry wanted a look as well, so he went to Anchor Marine and spoke with Tony Alvarez, owner of Anchor Marine.
Alvarez said it was all a mistake and he had already squared everything with the District Attorney's Office who was looking into the case.
"We've already taken care of that, and that's done with, with the legal aspects of that," Alvarez said. "And James Newbold has already been taken care of also."
Both Newbold and Bryant have not been contacted. However, Newbold later told Barry he had received a post-dated check for Dec. 2.
Both Jameses believe they'll more than likely end up in court - which is where the D.A's Office says Tony Alvarez may also end up.
If someone is feeding you a line, call Barry at 210-377-8647 or send him an e-mail at [email protected]. He'll see if he can't get them to fish&#8230; or cut bait.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Their website is now displaying - www.*anchormarine*oftexas.com/aboutus.asp

http://www.powersportsnetwork.com/noticetocustomers2.htm

Notice To Customers: ​
We are sorry to inform you that this web site has been discontinued by the previous owner. ​
For information on recreational equipment and dealerships, please visit: http://www.powersportsnetwork.com.​
For additional information regarding services offered by Commercial Web Services, the leading Internet solutions provider, serving the Equipment, Agricultural and Commercial Truck Industries, please visit: http://www.commercial-web-services.com.​


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear Anchor is gone and even worse sounds like some good people got taken for significant amounts of money. Anchor had some good employees and always did a good job on service work etc... I had done there. Hopefully everyone will get their money before all is said and done!

SUX for SA as now we dont have much in the way of dealers to choose from.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

br1006 - Exactly...


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

HEY br NEW WATER BOAT WORKS 210-648-7390, HOPE YALL HAD A MERRY CHRISTMAS, HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

the owner screwed the employees too...their last 2 paychecks bounced.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

At this time, New Water/Pro Line is perhaps the ONLY place I would take my boat to in the San Antonio area. 

Monkey - that sucks. Hope those folks had some cushion so as not to have a double whammy Christmas (purchased gifts with money that wasn't there and all the fees associated).


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

X2 



NEW WATER BOAT WORKS 210-648-7390,


----------



## jhauling (Mar 14, 2008)

TPW got back to me today to tell me none of the paperwork had been filed. I guess they were just sending me a foney # for my registration all along. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

SORRY BUDDY, THX. ANDY HOPE YALL HAD A GREAT CHRISTMAS, AND HAVE A GREAT NEW YEAR!!!!!!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

jhauling said:


> TPW got back to me today to tell me none of the paperwork had been filed. I guess they were just sending me a foney # for my registration all along. I'll keep you posted.


:hairout:

Moving forward can you contact the previous owner and go from there or was it registered to Anchor and you're stuck?


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Anchor Marine Was Not My Choice!!!*

I live in San Antonio. I visited several boat dealers over the past 12 - 15 months, including Anchor Marine on Loop 1604 in SA,TX. This dealer gave me the impression of a business that was "shady." I did look at their new boats and used boats. I was in the market, but this place felt wrong for me. A few months after visiting Anchor Marine I saw a televised report on the local tv news about shady consignment deals at this dealership. The report had merit. The Bexar County District Attorney's office was involved and the owner of Anchor Marine was not to helpful for his own cause when the tv reporter approached him for an interview ... sort of a 
S - T - I - N - K - Y interview. What I mean is the dealership looked shady and was beginning to smell really bad! I felt sorry for good honest patrons who were getting the run around on their consignment boat deals at this dealership. One boat was apparently on consingnment, it was sold, and the ownere was not told of the sale. Thus money was transferred, but to who???????? My opinion is Anchor Marine is a shady operation. I will not do business with them.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

ReelWork said:


> Monkey - that sucks. Hope those folks had some cushion so as not to have a double whammy Christmas (purchased gifts with money that wasn't there and all the fees associated).


no cushion - she's a single mom and lost her house (lease) mid-december. she kited lots of checks because her paychecks bounced. she's a friend and the owner(s) are a POS for sticking it to the employees particularly.



Whoopin It Up! said:


> IMy opinion is Anchor Marine is a shady operation. I will not do business with them.


no, you won't do business with them...because they went belly up. did you read the posts above?


----------



## adub (Jul 30, 2010)

very thankful I am. I was very very close to getting a boat from there. just did not feel right and backed out at the last minute, very last minute. I am also sorry for those involved that were affected negatively by this.

glad I did not purchase from their.

on a positive note I have bought from another dealer in SA and have been very pleased with service.


----------



## Mahibosa (Sep 27, 2009)

A thread was started with the KENS5 news report back in Nov. It didn't last long before it got locked.


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*KENS 5 NEWS on Anchor Marine of San Antonio, TX*



Mahibosa said:


> A thread was started with the KENS5 news report back in Nov. It didn't last long before it got locked.


I saw the report on tv. I actually caught the report on two days. The report basically was from a person who had contacted the trouble shooter at the station regrading their consignment boat that was at Anchor Marine. The owner of that boat contacted KENS 5 and they did some investgation. It was alleged that the consigned boat had been sold, the owner of the boat was not notified, and the owner was getting NOWHERE with Anchor Marine. The boat was sold, money transferred, but not to the owner of the boat.... the KENS 5 tv report brought this out for the public to see what had happened at this boat dealership. KENS 5 attempted to interview the owner but the owner would not do the interview. I do remember it was said the Bexar County District Attorney was involved.... This story made me stay away from this dealer.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Saw that story too... They (Anchor) also parted out the boat accessories which were supposed to be part of the package. Things like the Anchor, life vests, etc. were found to have been removed and sold separately.

That's when I came to firm realization and unfortunate conclusion Anchor was rapidly in a downward spiral. Not the same business I used to deal with from time to time.

Sad thing is it was definitely one of the better dealers in the San Antonio area for a very long time.

Here's the news story..

http://www.kens5.com/news/local/EWTK-pays-another-visit-to-Anchor-Marine-108804149.html


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

ReelWork said:


> :hairout:
> 
> Moving forward can you contact the previous owner and go from there or was it registered to Anchor and you're stuck?


If the boat is new you can contact the original manufacture and ask for a duplicate Manufacture Statement Of Origin... They may give it to you however all fees will need to be paid to Texas Parks again. 
If it is used it would have been registered to them but you may be able to file lost title


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

I feel very sad for the people involved who have been hurt by this =(


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

That place didn't fail overnight. It's bad for the employees and others involved. Too bad they could not have been exposed sooner, perhaps saving some grief. Some personal responsibility on the part of the owner not to drag all those people down with him would have been the right thing to do.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

It is a sucky situation for everyone involved. I had really high hopes about having Anchor as the Shallow Sport dealer when the new ownership took over. Unfortunately they got into the marine sales industry right before the bottom fell out of the market. That couldn't have been easy. I honestly don't know what happened. We were lied to just like everyone else, and we got screwed over bigtime too. So, I want to make it known *if anyone is dealing with a problem concerning your Shallow Sport and Anchor Marine please please call me and let me see what I can do to make it right!* JHauling....please call me ASAP. I'm sure there is something we can do about the registration.

956-233-9489 or [email protected]


----------

